# Where do tax 1099 forms get sent?



## uberjim513 (Apr 5, 2016)

My name is Jim. I just started driving for Uber....BUT....I have all payments direct deposited in my friend, Christys, checking account.

Where do ALL tax forms (1099) get sent?

> To my address off my drivers licenses?
Or
> My address listed in MYACCOUNT on Ubers website?
Or
>My friend Christys address listed on her checking acct?

Im not looking for any surprises....




.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberjim513 said:


> My name is Jim. I just started driving for Uber....BUT....I have all payments direct deposited in my friend, Christys, checking account.
> 
> Where do ALL tax forms (1099) get sent?
> 
> ...


Not to Christy's !

She is long gone with your money . . .

( better hope the gubbment dont empty Christy's account for their tax $$$)

P.S. - quit claiming your dog as a dependant.

( get a post office box under a business name. Or your name D.b.a.,write it off.same with your cell phone.same as printing costs to hand out your promotion code for free rides.)


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

What address did to put on your w9 form?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

you can opt to receive them online


----------



## uberjim513 (Apr 5, 2016)

Well i just activated ELECTRONIC DELIVERY so i guess i wont get anything in the mail

Right?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

can't speak for Uber but I would assume so!


----------

